
Supermicro says investigation firm found no spy chips - kaboro
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/11/supermicro-says-investigation-firm-found-no-spy-chips/
======
Annatar
It's not the hardware, it's the firmware I'm worried about. This is why
firmware shouldn't be considered "trade secret" so that it can always be open
to patching and auditing.

